# Monday at the Chagrin



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

I normally fish the Rock but with the level low, I tried the lower Chagrin. Flow on the chart looked perfect and boy was it ever. Lots of people on the river. and plenty of fish for all. I landed four on the fly rod...all in fast water. Two on zonkers, one on white wooley, and one on a peach sucker spawn. Nothing huge but a great time for the first real trip this season. Was in a popular hole with one other gentleman who was throwing metal. He hooked into seven and released all of them quickly. Curious as to how anyone did there Tuesday with the warmer temps.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome! I made my way there today, got to the parking area and well I forgot my waders  at that point I just made my way to fairport and landed one and missed one. Was really looking forward to getting out on the fly but a fish is a fish.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 12, 2014)

>>Curious as to how anyone did there Tuesday with the warmer temps.<<

Hooked three landed two (both of which are still in the river). Fished from mid-day till dark. I'm from out of state, so unfamiliar with the water.

I was fishing with a pin and jigs..fairly inexperienced with the pin. Most effective was a two-tone, olive over white tied on a matching two tone jig head.

The river is loaded with small slender minnows, 2-4 inches long. I'm guessing these are the emerald shiners I hear about?? I can see why zonkers would work very well.

Appreciate your reports and hope this adds to the info. Hope to get out this way sometime when the flow is right to fish the Rocky.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reports.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

ramjet said:


> >The river is loaded with small slender minnows, 2-4 inches long. I'm guessing these are the emerald shiners I hear about??


Yup, those are shiners. Where i was on sunday was loaded with shad a few weeks ago, they are all gone now and have been replaced by shiners


----------

